# Gilde Anarchy



## Bruzel (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Horde Gilde "Anarchy" sucht auf dem neuen PVE Server Lordaeron noch Spieler:



Gildensatzung "Anarchy" 

Vorwort: 

Die Gilde "Anarchy" soll dazu dienen, gemeinsame Interessen zu verfolgen, persönlich davon zu profitieren, und vielleicht auch neue Freundschaften zu schließen. 
Wer sich unserer Gilde anschließt wird respektiert, geachtet und bekommt die Möglichkeit, seinen Beitrag für einen langfristigen Zusammenhalt zu leisten. 
Um die nötigen Strukturen für eine gute Organisation zu schaffen, ist es unerlässlich, dass wir gewisse Grundregeln beachten, welche, bei genauer Betrachtung, logisch und einleuchtend sein sollten. Daher sollte jedes Mitglied folgende Punkte verinnerlichen und einhalten… 

Allgemeines, Ziele und Aufgaben: 

Hauptziel 
Anarchy ist die Bildung und Aufrechterhaltung einer funktionierenden Gemeinschaft, sich gegenseitig und anderen zu helfen und den Spaß am Spiel nicht zu verlieren, sei es durch PVP oder durch PVE 

Pflichten: 

-Faires Verhalten gegenüber allen Charakteren innerhalb und ausserhalb der Gilde! Fehlverhalten, wie Beleidigung anderer Chars, Ninjalooten in Randomgroups etc. wird mit einer Verwarnung geahndet und beim zweiten Vergehen mit dem sofortigem Ausschluss aus der Gilde!!! 
-Registrieren im Forum: www.anarchy-lordaeron.de.vu 
-Regelmäßiges Erscheinen auf dem Server Lordaeron!!! Nach einer Dauer von 4 Wochen, in denen ein Char nicht online erschienen ist, wird dieser kommentarlos aus der Gilde entfernt, ausgenommen, diejenige Person hat sich zuvor bei jemandem vom Gildenrat oder im Forum abgemeldet. 

Ränge: 

twink 
jedem Mitglied darf 2 twinks in der Gilde haben 

trial 
Neue Mitglieder bekommen den Rang eines trials. In den ersten 2 Wochen der Mitgliedschaft steht dieses Mitglied unter „Beobachtung“. Nach Ablauf dieser zweiwöchigen Frist wird das Mitglied, sollte es keine Einwände geben, in den Rang Mitglied befördert. 

Mitglied 
Ist der Rang der Vollmitglieder. Nach 2wöchiger Zugehörigkeit in derGilde wird man zum Mitglied unserer Gilde. 

Gildenrat 
6 Personen, die demokratisch über jeden Punkt entscheiden, der mit der Leitung der Gilde zu tun hat.



Wir suchen Spieler ab lvl 15. Klasse egal.

Weitere Infos unter www.anarchy-lordaeron.de.vu oder sprecht jemanden von uns InGame an (Askaron, Ich, Baaf, Ratzul, Vanhyke, Bruzel)


Gruss Bruzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (29. Dezember 2006)

Naja, sieht ja nach einem guten Projekt aus. Viel Erfolg auf dem neuen Server.


----------



## Bruzel (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja danke is lieb von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruzel (3. Januar 2007)

Wir suchen noch Spieler folgender Klasse ab lvl 15:

Benötigt jeweils 5: 
-Druide 
-Magier 
-Priester 

Benötigt 4: 
-Krieger 

Benötigt 3: 
-Hexenmeister 

Benötigt 2: 
-Schurke 

Benötigt 1: 
-Jäger 

Weitere Infos unter www.anarchy-lordaeron.de.vu oder sprecht jemanden von uns InGame an (Askaron, Ich, Baaf, Ratzul, Vanhyke, Bruzel)

Gruss Bruzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (3. Januar 2007)

Na, wird ja was mit euch was? Weiter so.


----------

